# tirare il pacco



## lautaro

En italiano la palabra "pacco" tiene, a parte de su significado original, otra acepción: "tirare il pacco" quiere decir comprometerse en hacer algo, por ejemplo ir a una cita o ayudar alguien, y no cumplir con la promesa. 
Ejemplo: "X mi ha tirato il pacco, non è venuto a darmi una mano per il trasloco!". "Tirare il pacco" también quiere decir vender la pomada, sacar provecho de una estafa.
¿Hay en español una expresión para "tirare il pacco" en el sentido de no cumplir con un compromiso?

Gracias 

LAU


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por mi zona se diría "dejar tirado", por ejemplo, "XXXX me dijo que iría a recogerme al aeropuerto, y al final me dejó tirado y tuve que coger el autobús".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lautaro

Por mi zona igual, Ant, pero no me parece que vale en el contexto que puse yo.


----------



## Antpax

lautaro said:


> Por mi zona igual, Ant, pero no me parece que vale en el contexto que puse yo.


 
Hola:

Mi italiano no es muy bueno, pero creo quieres decir "Me ha dejado tirado, no ha venido a echarme una mano con la mudanza". ¿es eso? Si es así, la frase en español me suena de lo más natural. Si es otra cosa, ya no sé.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lautaro

Puede ser  
Tengo dudas sobre "dejar tirado"...A mí me suena como "Me dejó ahí (metafóricamente) botado en el suelo" ... pensaba que existía algo como "me hizo un truco, un juego"...no sé...
¡PLOP!


----------



## lautaro

¡¡¡¡Me salió!!!!

"Poner el gorro"
¿Concuerdas?


----------



## Neuromante

Dejar colgado.


----------



## Antpax

lautaro said:


> ¡¡¡¡Me salió!!!!
> 
> "Poner el gorro"
> ¿Concuerdas?


 
Me temo que no . Por España no me suena que se diga, al menos por Madrid. 

También decimos la que apunta Neuro, la de dejar colgado.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

"XX me falló\me dejó colgado\me hizo la pera..."


----------



## neutrino2

¿Me dio calabazas?


----------



## Neuromante

No.
Dar calabazas se usa cuando tu pareja te deja, o no acepta ser tu pareja.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> No.
> Dar calabazas se usa cuando tu pareja te deja, o no acepta ser tu pareja.


Parecido a _'poner el gorro'._



> "X mi ha tirato il pacco, non è venuto a darmi una mano per il trasloco!".


Te dejaron plantado.


----------



## Neuromante

Eso de tu ejemplo no es dejar "plantado" es dejar "colgado"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Eso de tu ejemplo no es dejar "plantado" es dejar "colgado"


 Así será en Las Canarias.
Eso de 'calabazas' nunca lo había visto.
'Me hizo la pera', lo leo por la primera vez.
'Poner el gorro' es cuando en una pareja, uno engaña al otro.
'Dejar plantado' o 'quedar plantado' es cuando no se respeta una cita.
En fin, Neuro, tampoco ' tirare un pacco' es muy conocido por estas partes.
Los modos de decir son así, casi siempre más bien locales que universales.
Es MHO.


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Parecido a _'poner el gorro'._
> 
> 
> Te dejaron plantado.





gatogab said:


> Así será en Las Canarias.
> Eso de 'calabazas' nunca lo había visto.
> 'Me hizo la pera', lo leo por la  primera vez.
> 'Poner el gorro' es cuando en una pareja, uno engaña al otro. *Es decir, nada que ver como con "Dar calabazas" como ya te dije*
> 'Dejar plantado' o 'quedar plantado' es cuando no se respeta una cita.
> En fin, Neuro, tampoco ' tirare un pacco' es muy conocido por estas partes.
> Los modos de decir son así, casi siempre más bien locales que universales.
> Es MHO.


Sobre lo de "Dar calabazas" te puedo garantizar que no sólo es universal, sobretodo visto que es muy común hasta en televisión, si no que se viene usando desde los tiempos de mis padres como poco.


¿Podrías explicarme qué significa MHO?


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Sobre lo de "Dar calabazas" te puedo garantizar que no sólo es universal, sobretodo visto que es muy común hasta en televisión, si no que se viene usando desde los tiempos de mis padres como poco.
> 
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarme qué significa MHO?


Nunca he dicho ni diría que algo que no he visto ni escuchado, no existe.
Al contrario, es una novedad para mi, sobretodo si tenemos presente que no frecuento el mundo hispanohablante desde tanto tiempo. Se lo deduce de mis tropezones en _italcaste._
_'Dar calabazas'_ es una novedad. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer?
MHO = Mi humilde opinión.


----------



## neutrino2

Y eso de _italcaste_ ¿qué quiere decir?


----------



## gatogab

neutrino2 said:


> Y eso de _italcaste_ ¿qué quiere decir?


Mi lengua madre es el castellano.
Mi lengua adoptiva es el italiano.
_'Italcaste'_ es cuando '_hablan'_ las dos juntas.


----------



## neutrino2

En fin, un sinónimo de _itañol_.


----------



## Estopa

En España se utiliza también el verbo "rajarse" con el significado de comprometerse a algo y luego no cumplirlo, aunque es bastante coloquial. 

Ej: Pablo nos prometió que iría con nosotros al viaje, pero luego vino su novia a visitarlo y se rajó.

También es frecuente la expresión "echarse para atrás". 

Ej: El jefe nos prometió un día más de vacaciones, pero luego se echó para atrás porque hubiera tenido que contratar a alguien para las suplencias. 

Saludos


----------

